# ipod



## Swampguy (Dec 4, 2005)

How do you program this little blessing? I want to put songs from a cd on it.


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Dec 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Swampguy_
> How do you program this little blessing? I want to put songs from a cd on it.



You have to install itunes. I'm assuming it came with a CD, no? If not go to the itunes website and download it from there.

ITunes


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 4, 2005)

Yep, then you use the itunes program to copy your CD into the program and then drag and drop the songs into the ipod. However, if you are not online when you rip the songs into ipod, they more than likely won't be labeled. You will need to right click on each song and label it if you want the name of the song to come up on the ipod.

ipods are awesome! I keep mine in my car. A 1000 song ipod is better than any CD changer and much cheaper.


----------



## Romans922 (Dec 4, 2005)

You emergent church folk and your ipods, geesh!


----------



## BrianBowman (Dec 4, 2005)

Adam,

What sort of interface to you use for listening to your iPod in da dar?


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 4, 2005)

Brian,
I use both a tape coverter and an FM broadcaster. The tape give incredible fidelity, the FM is subject to interference.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 4, 2005)

I have this and lke it very much.

http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/prod...9kdWN0X292ZXJ2aWV3&product_uid=160207&_LOC=US


----------



## BrianBowman (Dec 4, 2005)

Thanks Guys,

I've got a 2001 Montero with AM/FM/indash-single-CD sans Cassette Tape, so I either spring for an expensive CD-changer enabled interface (and there does not seem to be an adapter harness for the Montero) -OR- do the FM Transmitter thing.

I agree that the iPod is the ideal way to eliminate 100's of Tapes and CD's that only produce clutter in the car.


Brian


----------



## Swampguy (Dec 4, 2005)

Thanks y'all


----------



## john_Mark (Dec 4, 2005)

All I do is put the cd in the drive and use Window Media Player to rip the music into mp3 format. Then I drag and drop it into my iPod.

I use the iTrip. It sits very well on my center console right below my radio and sounds great. People can't believe there are no cords when they see and hear it.


----------



## jfschultz (Dec 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Yep, then you use the itunes program to copy your CD into the program and then drag and drop the songs into the ipod. However, if you are not online when you rip the songs into ipod, they more than likely won't be labeled. You will need to right click on each song and label it if you want the name of the song to come up on the ipod.
> 
> ipods are awesome! I keep mine in my car. A 1000 song ipod is better than any CD changer and much cheaper.



Maybe this is a difference between the Mac and PC implementations of iTunes. But on a Mac just import and organize the CD's in iTunes and then connect the iPod through Firewire or USB and iTunes syncs its library with the iPod.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Dec 4, 2005)

I have a PowerBook and iPod. I just plug the iPod in and it does everything by itself.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 5, 2005)

I wish mine did that, but it doesn't. I have to drag what I want and drop it into the ipod. Not a big deal, but still.


----------

